# Thermador v. kitchen aid



## woodnshoe (Feb 17, 2003)

I am reviewing the purchase of a new dual fuel range and would like advice on the pros and cons of two models I rec'd great prices on:
1) Thermador (304 us - old model closeout) - 30" dual fuel w/ star burners; I wonder about the star burners andif there is an advantage to them; also is the oven big enough for normal baking sheets?
how is the broiler?

2) Kitchen aid pro series 30" dual fuel -- has anyone used this model -- Ithink it's fairly new on the market and wondered about it's performance for in-home use -- it's got a nice price, but I wasn't sure about reliability; but it has some nice features (eg. easy to clean cooktop and high btu burners and some handy things like time bake and a hidden heat element in the oven
any advice would be fantastic!

i do lots of baking and stove top cooking, so I need the advice of all you great semi pro home chefs!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I recommend you try typing "ranges" into this board's search engine to read previous conversations about ranges. We have a great search function on this board! :bounce:


----------



## mikef (Dec 19, 2002)

We've been looking at dual-fuel ranges for about six months now, and are zeroing in on our choices. We'll probably go with Wolf's new line as their ovens seem to be the best as far as baking things evenly. FWIW, the Kitchenaid was recently the highest rated range by Consumer's Report, finishing ahead of Viking (and I believe Thermador) models. 

Good luck - I'd be interested in hearing how it works out for you!

Mike


----------



## granjan (Feb 20, 2003)

Am redoing our kitchen also. I want the most for every dollar! Looking at Heartland ( Canadian company) because the look matches my house. I don't want a sleek granite kitchen that doesn't belong with my coved and coffered ceilings & real plaster walls.
This company is never mentioned anywhere although they are starting to advertise in food mags. I want some feedback other than their web site raves and my dealer.
The dealer says the burners are powerful & simmer well. As a baker I want dual fuel and prefer self- cleaning. (Never had that feature). Want a powerful hood, never had that either, he says this is a great hood. The sealed broiler looks wonderful.
This range is more than I want to pay but seems to have most of what I want. Tempted by DCS but can't afford self-cleaning feature in dual fuel. Love the 2 ovens and price of the Frigidaire/Sears dual fuel but the knobs on top are a real negative. ( I need every inch of space in this kitchen)


----------

